# finding job in kl



## raheel1 (Jun 5, 2014)

hi 
my name is raheel ahmed shaikh. I am from pakistan. I have 10 years working experience in banking sector. i want to move to kl malaysia. i really need a good job in kl due to some personel reasons. can some body help me n guide me how to find a job in malaysia and suggest any paid recruiters there. i have applied through many online job sites such as myjobstreet and many others but of no use. plz help me


----------

